# What age did your toddler do puzzles on their own?



## That Is Nice (Jul 27, 2007)

What age did your toddler start doing puzzles on their own? Just curious and wondering about developmental stages.


----------



## Redheaded_Momma (Nov 8, 2006)

DS 20months doesn't do puzzles all that often but he does have one animal puzzle that he can do. He's been doing it for about 6-8 months. HTH


----------



## Nolamom (Jan 29, 2008)

My dc both started before the age of one with the super easy puzzles. Turning the piece until it fit. I think there's a puzzle out there for every age group!


----------



## ainh (Jul 27, 2006)

yep...it probably depends what kind of puzzles you mean. my 26 month old has a nine piece jigsaw puzzle that he can occassionally make some sense of (get a few pieces together without any help). but he's been doing the easier (non jigsaw) type for quite awhile....


----------



## franklinmarxmom (Nov 29, 2007)

Does a shape sorter count? He started working at 5-piece one at about 12 months, I think. (It was around a long time before that, without the sorter top, for play with blocks and in/out). He could do it with help pointing out which hole to go to. Now he does it on his own.

Now, at 18 months, he can complete wooden puzzles where you match the picture underneath to the picture on the piece (animals and such). He always knows where they go, but he doesn't always have the patience to wiggle the piece in the spot, so he'll leave it "on top" of the spot, twisted, and move to the next one. He loves them, though!

We also play with harder ones, but he can't do but a few easy pieces on those.


----------



## KarmaJoy (Jan 25, 2006)

There are definitely puzzles no matter what age...start with very simple one piece puzzles. I have a great wood one that has a large square, triangle, and circle. My 9 month old can do the circle. Then move to the smaller more complex shaped one piece puzzles. Once they get the hang of that, try either puzzles where you fit 2 pieces together in one "hole" or a one piece puzzle without the picture behind it. These were good for my dd up to about when she turned 2 but then she got a bit bored with them. From those, start simple jigsaw puzzles that have a border or picture to help (you can get them starting with 4 pieces), and then increase the number of pieces, and eventually, move on without borders and any "hints." My dd started doing 12 piece jigsaw puzzles (with border) by herself just past 2. Now (at 33 months) she can do a 24 piece (with a plain border) she is familiar with by herself. I think puzzles are some of the best toys out there. I hope you find some for you LO!


----------



## That Is Nice (Jul 27, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KarmaJoy* 
There are definitely puzzles no matter what age...start with very simple one piece puzzles. I have a great wood one that has a large square, triangle, and circle. My 9 month old can do the circle. Then move to the smaller more complex shaped one piece puzzles. Once they get the hang of that, try either puzzles where you fit 2 pieces together in one "hole" or a one piece puzzle without the picture behind it. These were good for my dd up to about when she turned 2 but then she got a bit bored with them. From those, start simple jigsaw puzzles that have a border or picture to help (you can get them starting with 4 pieces), and then increase the number of pieces, and eventually, move on without borders and any "hints." My dd started doing 12 piece jigsaw puzzles (with border) by herself just past 2. Now (at 33 months) she can do a 24 piece (with a plain border) she is familiar with by herself. I think puzzles are some of the best toys out there. I hope you find some for you LO!


Thanks!







I agree!







I have read, and also think, like you said, that puzzles are great toys. We have lots and lots of toddler friendly puzzles. My child just can't seem to work them, and isn't very interested in them either.


----------



## That Is Nice (Jul 27, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *franklinmarxmom* 
Does a shape sorter count? He started working at 5-piece one at about 12 months, I think. (It was around a long time before that, without the sorter top, for play with blocks and in/out). He could do it with help pointing out which hole to go to. Now he does it on his own.

Now, at 18 months, he can complete wooden puzzles where you match the picture underneath to the picture on the piece (animals and such). He always knows where they go, but he doesn't always have the patience to wiggle the piece in the spot, so he'll leave it "on top" of the spot, twisted, and move to the next one. He loves them, though!

We also play with harder ones, but he can't do but a few easy pieces on those.

Wow! That is really great!







I think shape sorters are about the same as puzzles - they count!

We have shape sorters and puzzles, but my little one isn't that interested in them and doesn't seem to be able to figure them out very well, so far anyway.


----------



## CawMama (Nov 4, 2005)

Ds is 27 mos. and is interested in jigsaw puzzles (8-15 pieces) but needs a lot of help. He just now is realizing that a picture is coming together when we connect the pieces.


----------



## LizLizard (Jul 16, 2007)

DD just turned 2, and just TODAY finally got interested in the wood puzzle that's been sitting around here for months. Her attention span is so fleeting that she hates to sit and work on it, but today I caught her playing with the pieces and turning them to put them in the right places. She has a shape sorter that she occasionally plays with, but again she might get 1 or 2 pieces into it and that's it.... no interest.


----------



## dagnydagny (Dec 31, 2007)

Since about 12 months we have been playing with the puzzles where you match an animal to a board with animal cutouts in it. DD has mastered one and likes to do it with me, and I have to help her with the other because it's a bit more complex.

We have another puzzle set that has animal heads and tails that need to be fitted together (sort of like a big group of 2-piece jigsaw puzzles). She can't do it on her own, but loves watching me fit them together and can help.

She has been working with her block shape sorter since she was about 6 months old. It started then with her just putting hte shapes in the open top. For the past two months she has been trying to put the shapes in their matching holes.

Her favorite puzzles are her two bead mazes. They are great toys. I can see the wheels turning in her head when she succeeds in moving all the beads on the three tracks to one side or the other!


----------

